# Edge routing MDF.



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am making a mantel clock that is going to be painted black. I am thinking about using MDF because I can't buy flat pieces of lumber that aren't warped. I have not used a router on MDF but I think it would be okay. Just checking.

Don


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, you can certainly route MDF. the edge can be a bit fuzzy and will require some extra sanding as you put on the first coat or 2 of paint since it will make it swell up a bit.

Its very doable, just takes that extra care.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It does work...I've heard of people rubbing the routed edge down with drywall mud before sanding to get a perfect smooth edge. I've never tried it myself though.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

yeah, it will rout fine and then like others said, seal the surface prior to painting. there are millions (hyperbole) of miles of MDF chair rail, baseboard, and crown moulding made from MDF...


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I do imagine that most manufactured MDF molding is extruded in that shape rather than being routed from a larger block. It would just be far more economical I would guess.

but thats neither here nor there perhaps. It can be done. Ive also seen the drywall mud tip, thought of trying it but have not.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you imagine the sheer volume of cutters that would be needed to mill MDF trim?? They'd be dull constantly. I can't fathom how they wouldn't be extruding MDF trim.


----------



## cambriahouse (Feb 10, 2013)

I have made numerous cabinet doors from MDF with routed edges. There is a feed rate that straddles burning (too slow) and rough edges (too fast). You will quickly discover the correct feed rate on a scrap piece. 

It routes well, but produces very fine dust, so wear a respirator or dust mask.

I prime the MDF with Zinsser BIN primer before any sanding. This seals the edges on the MDF, and then light hand sanding produces a super smooth finish.

Steve


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Cabinets from MDF*

with all the apartments being built, I bet there are more cabinets being built from MDF than solid wood.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

"It routes well, but produces very fine dust, so wear a respirator or dust mask".

Also be aware that you will be sweeping up the dust from your project this time next year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

The first thing you lose when you get old is your memory.  Several years ago I went to the big woodworking show in Atlanta and they had a CNC machine routing a cabinet door out of MDF. It was amazing it even changed bits by it self and there was not a speck of dust inside. 

Don


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, wainscoting and doors are big on this. Its kind of the perfect material for inlays. No movement, can be routed, cheap, ect.

Id be sure that most cabinets are composite board. It seems, no one does more than the doors/fronts in solid wood anyway.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Be sure you also sand the face of MDF too. It contains so much formaldehyde which comes to the surface when it's pressed sometimes it screws with the paint.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Be sure you also sand the face of MDF too. It contains so much formaldehyde which comes to the surface when it's pressed sometimes it screws with the paint.


Pressed??? Steve are you talking about pressure from clamps or from other things including clamps?

Don


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

From when it's made...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I did a rehab on an old kitchen that had flat, square edge formica doors, on the cabinets.
I routed a 1/4 round edge on each door. Some primer and paint, and you can't tell it's not painted wood.


----------

